# Small vs Large speakers - Again



## barri (Jan 5, 2012)

Firstly I do understand why you should set your speakers to small and setting the crossover to about 80hz but I recently tried setting the front speakers to large and allowing bass to go to both the fronts and the sub. I left the AVR crossover at 80hz and turned the sub to about 100hz. I know this is not recommended but the sound was a huge improvement over setting them to small. The heavy bass scenes were more immersive and the overall sound was cleaner and I felt I was experiencing the movie in a better way. The place I auditioned these speakers also have set the fronts to large but I know my lounge room will be totally different to their showroom.

So my questions. Does it matter if I haven't followed the crowd and set the fronts to large. Is it simply a case of personal choice? Can they be damaged with this setting? 

My gear.......

AVR Yamaha aventage 1000
Mission MX speakers - A UK brand (fronts are from 44HZ upward)
Mission Sub


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

While I don't know what AVR or speakers you have, in general, the speakers will not be damaged by setting them to large. As you have found that the sound is more enjoyable with the speakers set to large, then set them that way.

I am currently without a sub and have my mains set to large and they are enjoyable to listen to. When I get a sub, I'll set them to small and see how the set-up sounds.


----------

